# AUCKLAND | Projects & Construction



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*St James Suites* | CBD

Official website: http://www.stjamessuites.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 302 Queen Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Relianz


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 300 units


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 39


26 August:



Brojoro said:


> P1090011 by brojoro, on Flickr
> 
> P1090013 by brojoro, on Flickr



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Wynyard Central (Phase 1)* | Wynyard Quarter

Official website: http://www.wynyardcentral.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 147-171 Packenham Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Willis Bond


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 113 units


Floors: 11, 5


24 September:



Brojoro said:


> P1110150 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> P1110151 by Bro Joro, on Flickr



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*NXN* | Kingsland

Official website: http://nxnkingsland.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 8-14 Kingsland Terrace


Status: Approved


Developer: Templeton


Architect: Beca


Residential: 78 units


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*New Zeland International Convention Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.nzicc.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 85-101 Hobson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sky City


Architect: Warren and Mahoney/Woods Bagot/Moller


Exhibition space: 8,100 sqm (87,188 s.f.)


Meeting space: 2,700 sqm (29,063 s.f.)


Theatre capacity: 2,850 people


26 September:



Neitzsche said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Demolition


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


21 September:



Brojoro said:


> P1110094 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1110091 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> ...



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pinnacle* | Grafton

Official website: http://www.pinnacleapartments.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 18 St Martins Lane


Status: Topped out


Developer: Martin Kells


Architect: Paul Brown


Floors: 16


28 September:



Brojoro said:


> P1110443 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> P1110444 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Connect* | CBD

Official website: http://www.connectanzac.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 70 Anzac Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zhengzhi


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 98 units


Floors: 15


1 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1110467 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1110469 by Bro Joro, on Flickr



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mansons Commercial 2* | Freemans Bay

Project facts


Address: 46 Sale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mansons


Architect: JCY


Office: 10,000 sqm (107,639 s.f.)


Floors: 6


3 October:



drspangle said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Innovation 5A* | Wynyard Quarter

Project facts


Address: 8-14 Madden Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Floors: 6


8 October:



Brojoro said:


> This would have to be one of the quickest builds (so far) I've seen...
> 
> P1110739 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*B:HIVE* | Takapuna

Official website: http://www.smalesfarm.co.nz/bhive

Project facts


Address: 68-76 Taharoto Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Smales Farm


Architect: BVN/Jasmax


Office: 11,000 (118,403 s.f.)


Floors: 5


9 October:



Alastair M said:


> P1030520 by Alastair Mckenzie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> P1030524 by Alastair Mckenzie, on Flickr



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.parkresidences.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 35 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fu Wah


Residential: 225 units


Floors: 30

9 October:



Alastair M said:


> P1030558 by Alastair Mckenzie, on Flickr
> (From near the Wynyard bridge)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*City Rail Link* | Britomart to Mount Eden

Official website: https://at.govt.nz/projects-roadworks/city-rail-link/

Project facts


Status: Preparatory works


Owner/operator: Auckland Transport


Contractors: Downer (Downer/Soletanche Bachy) and Connectus (McConnell Dowell and Hawkins)


Cost : NZ$2.5bn (AU$2.4bn, US$1.8bn, £1.4bn)


Length: 3.4km (2.1mi)


Stations: 2 new (Aotea, Karangahape Road), 1 rebuilt (Mount Eden)


11 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1110873 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> P1110871 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> P1110959 by Bro Joro, on Flickr



Route:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commerce Street Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.stjamessuites.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 10-12 Commerce Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 222 units


Retail: 282 sqm (3,035 s.f.)


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 48


26 September:



Neitzsche said:


> Looks like demolition is well underway. Strange we don't have any advertising and final renders up, or do we?



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hypatia* | Grafton

Official website: http://www.ockham.co.nz/hypatia/

Project facts


Address: 246 Khyber Pass Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ockham


Residential: 60 units


Floors: 6


15 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1000037 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1000033 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> ...



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Edgerley* | Epsom

Official website: http://theedgerley.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 14-18 Edgerley Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hermitage Homes


Architect: Leuschke Group


Residential: 80 units


Floors: 5


15 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1000055 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1000056 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> ...



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Datacom Building* | Wynyard Quarter

Project facts


Address: 60 Gaunt Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Goodman


Architect: Jasmax


Office: 16,735 sqm (180,134 s.f.)


Floors: 7


22 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1000165 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1000166 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> ...



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Demolition


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


22 October:



Brojoro said:


> P1000214 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1000215 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> ...



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Victor* | Browns Bay

Official website: http://www.thevictor.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 4 Bute Road


Status: Proposed


Architect: GMC


Residential: 64 units


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*North* | Grey Lynn

Official website: http://www.northapartments.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 193 Great North Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Maidstone


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 43 units


Floors: 6


7 November:



staticnz said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


18 November:



Brojoro said:


> P1000686 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> P1000683 by Bro Joro, on Flickr



Renderings:


----------



## Babylonya (Jul 14, 2016)

Are the new buildings earthquake resistant ?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Customs Street Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 69-105 Customs Street E


Status: Demolition


Developer: Shundi Customs


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 221 units


Retail: 1,390 sqm (14,962 s.f.)


Height: 192m (630ft)


Floors: 52


16 December:



Brojoro said:


> P1080995 by brojoro, on Flickr
> 
> P1080994 by brojoro, on Flickr



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.parkresidences.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 35 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fu Wah


Residential: 225 units


Floors: 30


6 February:



Malt said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Wynyard Central (Phase 1)* | Wynyard Quarter

Official website: http://www.wynyardcentral.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 147-171 Packenham Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Willis Bond


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 113 units


Floors: 11, 5


25 February:



drspangle said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Grace Victoria Quarter* | Victoria Quarter

Official website: http://gracevq.co.nz/

Project facts


Address: 70 Sale Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Location Group


Developer: COX


Residential: 107 units


Floors: 10


25 February:



drspangle said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*B:HIVE* | Takapuna

Official website: http://www.smalesfarm.co.nz/bhive

Project facts


Address: 68-76 Taharoto Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Smales Farm


Architect: BVN/Jasmax


Office: 11,000 (118,403 s.f.)


Floors: 5


6 March:



drspangle said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


15 March:


Auckland March 15 2017 by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Auckland March 15 2017 by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## Paralamas (Mar 11, 2017)

Very nice city awesome


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Innovation 5A* | Wynyard Quarter

Project facts


Address: 8-14 Madden Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Floors: 6


25 March:


Emerging Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*One Market Square* | Viaduct

Project facts


Address: 115 Customs Street W


Status: Demolition


Developer: Viaduct Harbour Holdings


Hotel: 165 rooms


Floors: 11


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Customs Street Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 69-105 Customs Street E


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Shundi Customs


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 221 units


Retail: 1,390 sqm (14,962 s.f.)


Height: 192m (630ft)


Floors: 52


22 April:



drosophila said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Union & Co.* | Victoria Quarter

Official website: http://www.unionco.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 15-17 Union Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Conrad


Architect: Leuschke


Residential: 148 units


Floors: 24


15 May:



Alastair M said:


> Ran past tonight and a crane was going up, a few sections of the tower in place. Same at Union Green



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Connect* | CBD

Official website: http://www.connectanzac.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 70 Anzac Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zhengzhi


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 98 units


Floors: 15


16 May:


P1050685 by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lion* | Epsom

Official website: http://www.lionresidences.co.nz/

Project facts


Address: 2 Mountain Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Conrad


Architect: Leuschke


Residential: 51 units


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.parkresidences.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 35 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fu Wah


Residential: 225 units


Floors: 30


10 May:


P1050639 by Bro Joro, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The James* | Newmarket

Official website: http://thejamesapartments.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 371 Khyber Pass Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Core City


Architect: Hulena


Residential: 29 units


Floors: 7


19 May:


P1050749 by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


29 May:



flyin_higher said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Wynyard Central (Phase 1)* | Wynyard Quarter

Official website: http://www.wynyardcentral.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 147-171 Packenham Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Willis Bond


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 113 units


Floors: 11, 5


2 September:


Emerging Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Emerging Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Emerging Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Outlook* | Mission Bay

Official website: https://www.youroutlook.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 234 Kepa Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Countrywide


Architect: MAP


Residential: 42 units


Floors: 5


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*59 France Street South* | Eden Terrace

Official website: http://www.59france.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 59 France Street S


Status: Proposed


Developer: Urban Collective


Residential: 104 units


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


10 September:


Emerging Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Grace Victoria Quarter* | Victoria Quarter

Official website: http://gracevq.co.nz/

Project facts


Address: 70 Sale Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Location Group


Developer: COX


Residential: 107 units


Floors: 10


8 September:



drspangle said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Crest* | Grey Lynn

Official website: http://crestgreylynn.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 2 Turakina Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Maidstone


Developer: Paul Brown


Residential: 49 units


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pacifica* | CBD

Official website: http://www.thepacifica.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 10-12 Commerce Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Plus


Residential: 295 units


Floors: 57


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*North* | Grey Lynn

Official website: http://www.northapartments.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 193 Great North Road


Status: Complete


Developer: Maidstone


Architect: Paul Brown


Residential: 43 units


Floors: 6


20 October: 



staticnz said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Seascape* | CBD

Official website: https://www.seascapeauckland.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 69-105 Customs Street E


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Shundi


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 221 units


Height: 187m (614ft)


Floors: 52


10 August:









(@Peddle Thorp)


Rendering:


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

New high rise planned for downtown. 

47 floors @ 180m



HavanaClub said:


> Source: 65 Federal St


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Vulcan* | Victoria Quarter

Official website: http://www.thevulcan.co.nz/about-the-vulcan-apartments-auckland-city

Project facts


Address: 1 Halsey Street


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Leuschke


Residential: 38 units


Floors: 8


7 October:


P1090092 by OrangeKiwi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Damn you Auckland, I'm so impressed with that two post above planned scraper :cheers:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commercial Bay* | CBD

Official website: http://www.commercialbay.co.nz

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Customs Street W


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Precinct


Architect: Warren and Mahoney


Office: 39,000 sqm (419,792 s.f.)


Retail: 18,000 sqm (193,750 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 39


9 March:


10032019 (49 of 63) by nz7980, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Any updated Auckland's CBD skyline?



flyin_higher said:


> Harbourside >>>
> 
> Photo by Flyin Higher, on Flickr


^^Here we can see 3 new tall buildings 170m++ currently under construction, from L to R : *Seascape *(187m, 52 fl), *Pasifica* (178m, 57 fl) and *Commercial Bay *(180 m, 39 fl)


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Auckland is going to look awesome when these are completed


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

from this recent skyline


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pacifica is awesome
Still going ahead?


----------



## voyager8907 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pump71 said:


> Pacifica is awesome
> Still going ahead?


The Pacifica is already completed
The above shots are a couple years old


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Is it at full height as in that render?
I've not seen a shot of Auckland with that building
Looks great


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just googled Auckland skyline
The two additions recently look awesome
Just what the city needed it was a bit short


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

It’s famous cancelled Elliott Tower 218 metre 63 floors just near Sky Tower was cancelled by global crisis economics in 2009 but before that 234 metre 73 floors was first plan later reduced too tall and too close Sky Tower was 218 metre 68 floors later change to 63 floors help more room... stupid idea ... never mind ... it’s still nothing there today.
It’s if they did build would be different from 2014 which would be complete in 2014 however they cancelled after that.
It’s project development ever since


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

That's a shame
That sort of height would look good in Auckland


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Pump71 said:


> Just googled Auckland skyline
> The two additions recently look awesome
> Just what the city needed it was a bit short


Awesome Auckland's near future skyline when the Seascape tower (187 m, triangular shape at left) completed








source : Seascape: Auckland's skyline-breaker wins at International Property Awards









Seascape Tower is the customs residential and will become the tallest building in Auckland and NZ, now the current tallest is PWC tower at Commercial Bay


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats Aucklanders 👏


----------



## The CBD (Feb 20, 2021)

Just got emailed the 30 best skyscrapers of 2020 to vote on for the Emporis Skyscraper award that year.

Both the Pacific and PWC Tower were on there up with the best of them, gave them my #1 and #3 vote respectivley lol.

Hopefully they can make the top 10 on the award, would be a pretty great thing for Skyscrapers in Auckland if they did.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Grimshaw Reveals Design for New Zealand’s Largest Infrastructure Project.*

Grimshaw has revealed the final design for City Rail Link, or CRL in short, a large infrastructure project in Auckland, New Zealand. The project includes four new train stations and a 3.45km twin-tunnel underground rail up to 42 meters below the city center. It was developed in collaboration with WSP as part of the Link Alliance, a consortium of seven companies tasked with delivering the main stations and tunnels for the CRL project. The design of the stations is also developed in partnership with Mana Whenua, a local tribal authority that aims to integrate the narrative of the Māori creation story, Te Ao Marama, into the design. Each station's image and identity are a result of this collaboration, and it responds to the characteristics of each location as defined by Tāmaki Makaurau, the Māori name for the geographical region of the city of Auckland.























































Grimshaw Reveals Design for New Zealand’s Largest Infrastructure Project


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*One Queen Street - 1 Queen St - U/C*

The 5-Green Star building will include 139 hotel rooms across levels 6 to 11 for an InterContinental-branded hotel. One Queen Street will also encompass 14,300sq m of commercial space across 12 levels. 

*Key facts:*
• 21-storey hotel tower
• Construction Started in 2021
• Scheduled for completion in 2023 














































@densha otaku


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Seascape - 69-105 Customs St E - U/C*

The $NZ300-million development will comprise 221 north-facing apartments across 52 floors. 
The development will offer 15 penthouses in all; 10 will be found between levels 41-46 with two penthouses on each floor while another five will occupy a whole floor each with the master penthouse occupying the top two floors. 

*Key facts:*
• Designed by Peddle Thorp
• Scheduled for completion in 2023 














































@AuckLad


----------

